# payable



## raluca_ene14

The Company may sell any shares on which the company has a lien, but no sale shall be made unless a sum in respect of which the lien exists is presently payable in respect of that share.


----------



## jazyk

Care poate să fie plătit(a)?


----------



## Trisia

Ne puteţi da contextul şi ceva explicaţii?


----------



## raluca_ene14

Este vorba de un act constitutiv al unei societăţi  care explica cum se transferă acţiunile unei firme!
  Mulţumesc frumos!


----------



## raluca_ene14

Contextul mai sus!


----------



## anto33

Încercarea mea:

Societăţii îi este permis să vândă orice acţiune pe care are drept de retenţie, dar nicio vânzare nu se va efectua dacă o sumă referitoare la acest drept nu este  îndată *plătibilă* în raport cu acţiunea.


----------



## stefana

Nu ştiu dacă îţi mai este de folos remarca mea şi nici măcar dacă este bună dar încearcă şi traducerea asta:

Societăţii îi este permis să vândă orice acţiune asupra căreia are drept de retenţie (gaj), dar nicio vânzare nu este permisă decât dacă o sumă strâns legată de existenţa dreptului de retenţie este exigibilă în privinţa acelei acţiuni.
 
Payable – înseamnă şi exigibil
 
Ce înţeleg eu…(dar nu am cunoştinţe temeinice de drept). Pe scurt: societatea poate vinde o acţiune pe care o deţine sub formă de gaj (este a cuiva iar societatea a căpătat drept de retenţie asupra acţiunii în urma unor circumstanţe) DAR NUMAI ÎN CAZUL ÎN CARE vreo sumă strâns legată de acest gaj este imediat plătibilă (imediat plătibil = exigibil) în privinţa acţiunii (gajul s-a constituit datorită unei sume de bani şi această sumă a devenit scadentă pentru acea acţiune)


----------



## raluca_ene14

Mulţumesc frumos! Îmi este de mare folos această explicaţie!
  O zi minunată şi numai bine!


----------

